# Merri...



## mummybunny (Apr 15, 2007)

For MBH's Merri,

find happiness and health at the bridge little girl, you went too soon,

mummybunny


----------



## HoneyPot (Apr 15, 2007)

Thanks mummybunny - yes,Merri needs a memorial. 

We got to see a little of your spunk in the few pictures and stories ofyou sweet Merri. It was not your time, but you go ahead nowand Binky your little heart out!

Nadia


----------



## binkies (Apr 15, 2007)

Merri was loved immensly in her very short time here. She is now binkying free in a wonderful place.


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 15, 2007)

RIP Sweet Girl


----------



## JimD (Apr 15, 2007)

Run to Buck little one!!

~Jim


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 15, 2007)

Merri,

You didn't need to go - there was no good reason.

But at the Rainbow Bridge....is a bunny very very dear to my heart. Shewent too soon also - although I had no choice. Her name is GingerSpice..

Please...find her and let her know her mama loves her dearly. Ask herto tell you tales about Tiny &amp; Miss Bea and her life here...

And then binky free and know you were loved by many - even if it was from a distance.

Peg


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 15, 2007)

:rip::cry3


Binky free in bunny heaven, Merri:rainbow::bunnyangel:.

It wasn't your time to go, but I hope you are enjoying it while you are there. Say hello to Middy for me:carrot.




_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## naturestee (Apr 15, 2007)

I'm so sorry Merri. You could havelived a long life, who knows? I wish things could have turnedout differently, but Buck will take good care of you at the Bridge.

:rainbow:


----------



## NZminilops (Apr 15, 2007)

Sweet Merri, I hope you are happy and safe now. I didn't know you but I feel that I did. Please say hi to Dodge upthere for me, she's a bossy girl but very loving and she'll show youthe ropes alongside all your other new friends up there.


----------



## Bassetluv (Apr 15, 2007)

Binky free, little Merri...

And if you see a little blue dwarf with a white snippet on his face andbeautiful bright blue eyes, that will be Scooby. He'll take one look atyou and you'll have a bunnyfriend forever! 

Oh, and one other little guy too...another blue bunny who goes by thename of Rufus. You'll know him if you see him...he'll be the onehanging out with the cats, cuz he thinks he is one (don't tell him thedifference, it'll break his heart).

May your days be filled with fun, frolicking and all the new friendsyou'll be making. Your life here might have been too short, but knowthat you were loved by many.

Watch over them all for us, Buck...:angel:


----------



## maherwoman (Apr 15, 2007)

Oh, Sweet little Merri...you're in all ourhearts. We love you so much, and wish you hadn't gone sosoon. Just know that you are loved...

:rainbow::bunnyangel::hug::heartbeat::tears2:


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Apr 15, 2007)

Binky free, Merri. :bunnyangel:

Rainbows! ink iris:


----------



## lalena2148 (Apr 15, 2007)

Binky free, Merri...

I hope you know there were a lot of people out there trying to help you.

You went to soon.

I hope you make lots of bunny friends at the bridge and that your tilt is gone. 

Even though we only got a few photos of you, you were truly loved in your short life. 

ray:inkpansy:ink iris:urplepansy::bunnyangel::rainbow::bunnyangel:urplepansy:ink iris:inkpansy:ray:


----------



## Michaela (Apr 15, 2007)

:sad:

Poor poor Merri, we loved you sweetie.

The angels will take care of you at the Bridge, where you will binky free and healthy:rainbow:


----------



## Michaela (Apr 15, 2007)

And for anybody who is not familiar with this special little girl, here she is...


----------



## maherwoman (Apr 15, 2007)

Seeing her beautiful face just makes me cry all over again...sweet baby...you were so loved by us...

:bigtears:


----------



## Mikoli (Apr 15, 2007)

R.I.P Merri. ink iris:


----------



## cmh9023 (Apr 15, 2007)

Little Merri, I so wish you could have came tolive with us and finally have had a chance to enjoy life.It's hard to understand why this happened to you. You had a rough dealin life, first with a person who for some reason never got you thetreatment you clearly needed and then with a person who shouldn't havebeenpermitted to adopt you because of your special needs. Itstill makes me sad and seeing your picture again made me cry. I've seenlots of bunnies on RO, and here at home, that need and deserve a goodhome but never one that as soon as I saw the picture knew that I'd takeyou in in an instant if you ever needed a home....even if you livedhundreds of miles away. It was unfair that you weren't at least given afew days for people to work something out. As someone said, it wasn'tyour time yet. However, I think you must be in the best place of allnow. I hope you meet Pembleton, my first heart bun who also had headtilt. RIP.Lots of people loved you.

Cara, Sherry, Button, Pej, and Buster Jones.


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Apr 15, 2007)

To sweet Merri....you were gone too soon, butrun free and binky to your heart's content. We all love youand know that you are healthy and happy now....We cry for our loss ofyour little sweet face, but we smile at the thought of yourspirit....Grace and the buns in PA


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 15, 2007)

That was so sweet, Cara:cry3.






_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## myLoki (Apr 16, 2007)

Goodbye Merri. Binky free.


t.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Apr 16, 2007)

Binky free, little Merri. 

You don't have toworry about who will pick you up at TheBridge. You found your way into a lot of hearts here, sowhoever gets there first will take you in their arms.

Until then, Buck will take care of you.


----------



## LuvaBun (Apr 16, 2007)

Merri, you were loved so much by those of ushere on the Forum. I wish we could have got to know you better throughphotos and stories, but it was not to be, and that is OUR loss . Ihope you and Willow have found each other, and are keeping each othercompany. God Bless, little girl.

Jan


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Apr 16, 2007)

Oh little Merri.

You went too soon.

Whats important is that you are now out of misery and you can run and biky free.

You were such a sweetie.

Silvie&amp;Phinn:cry4:


----------

